# cold smoking rig....



## killnsmoke (Dec 20, 2010)

first post, in the process of building my smoker.  I would love to see everyone's cold smoke generator they have made or us.  i need some ideas what to do with mine!!!  thanks guys!!!


----------



## alelover (Dec 20, 2010)

Search Cold smoking or go to that category on the forums main page. There are tons of threads on the subject. You might want to go over to the Roll Call section and introduce yourself to all the new friends you're going to make here.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 20, 2010)

Like alelover said, head over to Roll call and introduce yourself also look up in the right corner in the featured sponsor section and you will see an ad for the A Maze N Smoker. Click on that link and it will take you to the best cold smoking device you will ever find.


----------

